# Why is 4chan so stupid?



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

God I hate them!! They are mostly pedophiles, retards and other idiots. And yet people still respect them, they have ruined lots of websites including MySpace and Habbo (well, habbo was already crappy). They think that they're hackers but most of them are no better than lulzsec. Their boards are filled with spam and other crap no-one really wants. I wish someone (like the FBI) could just close down their stupid website!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like somebody got trolled.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Never really been to 4chan much.
Although I've been to /co/ and it seems to be a generally nice place to be.
Unlike /b/ and /v/ they're generally normal people who aren't 13 year old script kiddies. Or at least that's what most people say.


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Sounds like somebody got trolled.


I haven't even been on there, but I've heard about all their crap.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to know you base your opinion on your own experiences.


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would get in trouble for going on there, after all it's my mum's computer and there's some bad adult stuff on there.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 4, 2011)

Agreed, but people like to feel part of a group even a retarded one


----------



## m3rox (Jul 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> God I hate them!! They are mostly pedophiles, retards and other idiots. And yet *people still respect them*, they have ruined lots of websites including MySpace and Habbo (well, habbo was already crappy). They think that they're hackers but most of them are no better than lulzsec. Their boards are filled with spam and other crap no-one really wants. I wish someone (like the FBI) could just close down their stupid website!



XD

*NOBODY* respects 4chan or its members.  I don't know where you heard that (perhaps this is a troll thread made by a 4chan regular).


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4channers respect 4chan. Also everyone I know hates it too.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 4, 2011)

I never really understood 4chan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's not much to interest me there.....


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a bit lost.... You personally have never been to the site but yet you have such a huge issue with their community? I won't deny that it's _somewhat_ of a terrible place (depending where you look) but to quickly judge without actually seeing for yourself... doesn't make for good conversation 

I personally visit different parts of the website and enjoy my time there. I do think some parts should be toned down a bit with their content but I don't understand why you're so mad unless someone stole your info or something and you somehow backtraced em back to 4chan.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

I couldn't understand why they were like that either.

I mean I used to frequent old 4ch, but to be honest some things changed....kinda like war.

I used to be on /vp/ often as of a year ago, and /v/ and some other boards, back when we were at least sensible.....lolnotreally, but at least it wasn't all script kiddies and whatnot. I only visit /vp/ nowadays, and even then I do it very very seldomly. I never post there anymore.

I mean there's still some funny stuff if you weed out all the nasty stuff in between, but it's getting rarer and rarer to find.

I wouldn't return there anyway...I mean seeing as I'm now a....well you get the point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Or perhaps this is a troll thread, which you know, I'd give it a 50-50 chance of being one or not.


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> I couldn't understand why they were like that either.
> 
> I mean I used to frequent old 4ch, but to be honest some things changed....kinda like war.
> 
> ...


Nah, I hate the place. I mean, I've heard /g/ is OK, but the rest of the site is.. just so racist and retarded.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 4, 2011)

4chan is one of the major reasons of the internet censorship in China (I think).


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never been to /g/ myself. But from what I hear it's really only /b/, /v/ and sometimes /a/ that's a bit....suggestive.
But I frequently lurk /co/ alot, and the people there generally seem like a nice group of people.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 4, 2011)

I smell a troll.


----------



## Costello (Jul 4, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> 4chan is one of the major reasons of the internet censorship in China (I think).


not at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't spread false rumors like that, ignorant/gullible people could really believe them...


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG 4CHAN IS TERRORISM THEY KELKED JLK AND ABE LONCOLN






To those hatin'... HAVE YOU EVEN BEEN? Not all of 4Chan is trash. There ARE decent people, it's a FORUM like ours. It's not that different, to be PERFECTLY honest. I agree with Costello... if you're gullible enough to believe everything you see on the news/internet, you have some growin' up to do.


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the lurkmore wiki. It documents all of their crap. I believe that they should have something to stop the retards and make it what it was originally meant to be, an anime site.


Also terrorists aren't as bad as /b/tards, at least they don't act like idiots.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Also* terrorists aren't as bad* as /b/tards, *at least they don't act like idiots.*


.....'scuse me?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 4, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, actually I don't have a clue, but I heard from the internet censorship in China and if one would censor a website, than it's 4chan, so I just added 1 and 1 together and assumed that 4chan took a part in the decision of China's government to censor the internet


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 4, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't help but lol.

You're defending terrorist?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 4, 2011)

4chan is stupid because it is 4chan.

We don't need a discussion about it.

Thread closed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> They are mostly pedophiles, retards and other idiots
> They think that they're hackers
> >implying
> 
> QUOTE(WiiBricker @ Jul 4 2011, 03:39 AM) 4chan is one of the major reasons of the internet censorship in China (I think).


No, one of the major reasons of internet censorship in China is the communist Chinese government.


----------

